# Reason Americans are broke



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-plan-fourth-quarter-ipo-after-pandemic-delay
Ordering from a restaurant, once a month or twice a month is allowed, but if you are ordering every day, every week, you will be broke . More success DoorDash has, more people will go broke. If DoorDash is part of your everyday life, you will have issues. 6 figure earners are excluded.

:smiles:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

hum....but if one uses food ordering a few times a week, wouldn't their grocery bill be less for the same period of time? Asking for a friend.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> hum....but if one uses food ordering a few times a week, wouldn't their grocery bill be less for the same period of time? Asking for a friend.


Restaurant, not groceries. Amzn Prime and Walmart are good deals for the folks.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> hum....but if one uses food ordering a few times a week, wouldn't their grocery bill be less for the same period of time? Asking for a friend.


My grocery cost averages about $10 per day.

Let's suppose the delivery charge is $14. And the meal costs $30. That's $44 for one meal, which isn't even all the food you eat in one day. If you ordered delivery for breakfast, lunch, and dinner just one day of the week, I could almost buy two weeks worth of groceries for that cost.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-plan-fourth-quarter-ipo-after-pandemic-delay
> Ordering from a restaurant, once a month or twice a month is allowed, but if you are ordering every day, every week, you will be broke . More success DoorDash has, more people will go broke. If DoorDash is part of your everyday life, you will have issues. 6 figure earners are excluded.
> 
> :smiles:


The politicians (from both parties) should start reshaping the legal system to actually help and encourage small businesses. By regulating the problem.

https://www.opendemocracy.net/en/transformation/five-ways-to-curb-power-of-corporations/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so your post is re: groceries only vs dining in. OK, got it. I've never done grocery delivery service, so no idea what the service and delivery fees are........


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> every week, you will be broke


Hey!!

lol this is me. But costs are split at times, and I usually make a couple meals (few if it's pizza) out of it.

but I'm not broke &#129488; (pocket lighter then it should be, I'll concede).


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> My grocery cost averages about $10 per day.
> 
> Let's suppose the delivery charge is $14. And the meal costs $30. That's $44 for one meal, which isn't even all the food you eat in one day. If you ordered delivery for breakfast, lunch, and dinner just one day of the week, I could almost buy two weeks worth of groceries for that cost.


The biggest ripoff is bottled water. You can filter water at home and save 47,455$ a year.
Poor people like me should not buy bottled water, it should be the law.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Let's suppose the delivery charge is $14


wow, you have had a $14 delivery charge for food? OK, I get the broke thing now.    My meaning wasn't that it was cheaper to order 'meals', it was if you do regularly your grocery bill will be lower. Net net, certainly food ordering or going 'out' to eat is more expensive then cooking at home.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> The biggest ripoff is bottled water. You can filter water at home and save 47,455$ a year.
> Poor people like me should not buy bottled water, it should be the law.


Me- I am broke , I need help 
Helper- how much money did you spend on free water 
Me- last month, about 299$.
:laugh:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I will buy bottled water occasionally. Usually it is because my water bottle in my car is empty, I'm way too picky to drink out of a public water fountain, and I'm parched. Paying $3 for a bottle of water at the gas station and continuing driving is still cheaper than driving home for some filtered tap and then driving back out again. 

I probably spend $15 a year on bottled water.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I will buy bottled water occasionally. Usually it is because my water bottle in my car is empty, I'm way too picky to drink out of a public water fountain, and I'm parched. Paying $3 for a bottle of water at the gas station and continuing driving is still cheaper than driving home for some filtered tap and then driving back out again.
> 
> I probably spend $15 a year on bottled water.


Gallon of gasoline is 1.90 and a small water bottle is 1.99&#128512; no wonder Exxon stock is down . Exxon needs to sell water.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

mbd said:


> Gallon of gasoline is 1.90 and a small water bottle is 1.99&#128512; no wonder Exxon stock is down . Exxon needs to sell water.


I always buy the larger $3 bottle. The $1.99 bottle is not even enough to quench my thirst.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And I thought I was gona read something about the Federal Reserve banking system (Which is no more federal than Federal Express) and today's modern from of Credit. So disappointed.

We didn't have Cable or Dish
We didn't have an Internet bill
We didn't have a Cell Phone bill.

Which comes close to 300 a month.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

mbd said:


> The biggest ripoff is bottled water. You can filter water at home and save 47,455$ a year.
> Poor people like me should not buy bottled water, it should be the law.


How did you get $47,455 a year in spending for bottled water? I spend on average $10 a month buying bottle water. I also buy it by the case and then take it with me. At $47,455 a year and even if you pay $1.99 a bottle that's 23846 bottles in on year and that's 65 bottles drank a day. Something says your math isn't right, can't remember the last time I drank 65 bottles of water in one day &#129300;

And the water at your house isn't free, you have to pay the water company for the water and pay for a filter unless you drink tap water from the sink unfiltered which is gross


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

mbd said:


> Gallon of gasoline is 1.90 and a small water bottle is 1.99&#128512; no wonder Exxon stock is down . Exxon needs to sell water.


Where is this magical fairyland where you get gas for $1.90????? &#128514;

The last time gas was $1.90 in California was back in 1844.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I was gona read something about the Federal Reserve banking system (Which is no more federal than Federal Express)


Completely Wrong. The President appoints the head of the Federal Reserve.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Where is this magical fairyland where you get gas for $1.90????? &#128514;
> 
> The last time gas was $1.90 in California was back in 1844.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

mbd said:


> The biggest ripoff is bottled water. You can filter water at home and save 47,455$ a year.
> Poor people like me should not buy bottled water, it should be the law.


It's $4 for 32 16 oz bottles.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> View attachment 501687


DAMN! Gas in our area is $3 to $3.30! It's pathetic.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Completely Wrong. The President appoints the head of the Federal Reserve.


:roflmao: Dig a little deeper my friend.
.
https://www.thebalance.com/who-owns-the-federal-reserve-3305974
.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

currently Jerome Powell.3 Congress must approve the president's appointment. The Chair must report on the Fed's actions to Congress.4


Congress can alter the statutes governing the Fed



So it is controlled by Congress. Sounds Federal to me. GENIUS


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Hookers booze and lottery tickets?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Floofy said:


> It's $4 for 32 16 oz bottles.


Are you drinking 32 16oz bottles a day? The op says $47,455 a year spent on bottled water, that $130 a day spent on water. Are they paying someone to go to the Rockies and bring fresh spring water it every day? I spend $10 a month on average for bottles water, who goes to these rip off places and buys stuff at these high prices. Aside from airplanes not many other places will disallow bottles of water you bring from home. If you show at gas stations and convenience stores regularly then you will be poor, I get my water delivered and it's still way cheaper then these so called convenience stores. I avoid these when I can, they have way marked up prices for the same thing you can find in a real store

His math is way off, this is the main reason poor people stay poor is they don't see the math that can save them money over the long run, they only see the short term and don't see how it's affecting their long term. They think by doing things themselves they save money when their time could be used to make more money doing stuff else where. Or the I'm going to buy the cheapest thing I can get, it breaks in a quarter of the time for a quality item. This is why people stay poor, not because they buy water in a bottle or eat out, it's because they do stuff that keeps them poor when they don't realize it


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Swimming in debt for the rest of your life.

Enjoy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Swimming in debt for the rest of your life.
> 
> Enjoy.


If you are not buying a house, or auto loan.. you can use the cc for their bonuses... cancel a little before the year is over. Some cc companies will be a little more picky and make you pay the annual fee up front but as long as the bonus > annual fee enough to make it worth it why not.

for anyone buying water bottle... I would suggest
https://www.rei.com/product/898758/...5u3SaM7vYYEgckoldNwaAu_EEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.dsAlso gives you an arm work out.

I get sparking soda and I'm considering one of those machines that will make it but I only drink it when it's too hot to drink tea... which is only a few weeks out of the year @ max.

some countries, beer is cheaper than water.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh boy here we go. OP, I’m sure everybody here already does what works for them financially.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-plan-fourth-quarter-ipo-after-pandemic-delay
> Ordering from a restaurant, once a month or twice a month is allowed, but if you are ordering every day, every week, you will be broke . More success DoorDash has, more people will go broke. If DoorDash is part of your everyday life, you will have issues. 6 figure earners are excluded.
> 
> :smiles:


Hey... everyone is entitled to live like a king and have plebs deliver their food, especially americans.

But seriously I totally agree with you. Only time you allowed to have plebs is if your time generates more income than making food/running errands yourself. Like how can 3.99/hr driver justify getting $20+ meal.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

There are places that you can bring you're own gallon jug and refill it for $.35. That's right 35 cents! I do like Crystal Geyser from Dollar Tree though. That's spring water and pretty high quality for a buck. Then I refill it once for 35 cents. Usually never will refill it twice though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> hum....but if one uses food ordering a few times a week, wouldn't their grocery bill be less for the same period of time? Asking for a friend.


Even Less if you Bring Home

FREE PIZZA !


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Paying tax. 
This is the reason why i am broke !
For every 400 you earn expect to pay 85 dollars on average for sos fed state out of your check.
That 1000 check gross 50 hours typical . Take home is about 740 . 
Once you earn over 600 your taxes go up to a different lever.
Now its time to buy gas for your car. Most states have 85 c per gallon tax .
Buy a whatever for a snack . My state tax is 6 %
Buy a car % 
Were taxed to death . This is why most american workers are broke .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Paying tax.
> This is the reason why i am broke !
> For every 400 you earn expect to pay 85 dollars on average for sos fed state out of your check.
> That 1000 check gross 50 hours typical . Take home is about 740 .
> ...


You think your taxes are high...

Up to 39% federal and up to 13% state.

&#128528;


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Broke is a self-made problem..

You will never see a broke Asian on the streets of USA.. they strategize their finances like a professional chess player.. There is nothing they cannot do.. If rent is too expensive, they go rent a room full of bunkbed with other people or rent a tiny room like you see in Hong Kong or live with parents for free. On top of that, they save like hell...

the most expensive thing in your life is housing/rent.. second is food

asians rarely ordered food delivery.. even if they go supermarket to buy groceries,, they know which store has the lowest price..

car is cheap because you can buy a subcompact car.. very cheap..


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

mbd said:


> Ordering from a restaurant, once a month or twice a month is allowed, but if you are ordering every day, every week, you will be broke .


You haven't heard of the Uber Eats Pass? $10 a month subscription gets you unlimited free deliveries and 5% discount from restaurants. Not a bad deal for 10 bucks.

If ordering out once a week will cause someone to go broke, it's time for them to start picking a spot at busy intersections and holding up a cardboard sign saying "Any donation will help".


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

mbd said:


> The biggest ripoff is bottled water. You can filter water at home and save 47,455$ a year.


I'm not confident these folks care about the price of "bottled water".
Americans are Far from "Broke"

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/02/style/boat-sales-summer.htmlhttps://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/21/jul...24point7percent-as-prices-set-a-new-high.html


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> I'm not confident these folks care about the price of "bottled water".
> Americans are Far from "Broke"
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/02/style/boat-sales-summer.htmlhttps://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/21/jul...24point7percent-as-prices-set-a-new-high.html


Guilty of buying water bottles when living in apartments &#128078;. Such a money suck. When living in houses &#127969; always had filter built in fridge and reusable water bottles.

Bought a sink water filter a while back, didn't work great, never opted in for another. Living in apartments alwats felt temporary.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Broke people: nothing to eat in my fridge! I'll just order delivery

Also broke people: why do I keep having to throw out expired food?! Such a waste


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

getting food delivered a few times a week is probably much more economical than owning a car to drive for takeout.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> FREE PIZZA !


afraid I'm not a big pizza person. Being honest, don't care for it all. Sorry, not sorry? Just the smell (if I were to transport it) would make me gag.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-plan-fourth-quarter-ipo-after-pandemic-delay
> Ordering from a restaurant, once a month or twice a month is allowed, but if you are ordering every day, every week, you will be broke . More success DoorDash has, more people will go broke. If DoorDash is part of your everyday life, you will have issues. 6 figure earners are excluded.
> 
> :smiles:


How about 7 figure earners and those of us in the UBER Millionaire Drivers Club?


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> Broke is a self-made problem..
> 
> You will never see a broke Asian on the streets of USA.. they strategize their finances like a professional chess player.. There is nothing they cannot do.. If rent is too expensive, they go rent a room full of bunkbed with other people or rent a tiny room like you see in Hong Kong or live with parents for free. On top of that, they save like hell...


I follow top-level chess tournaments as an amateur patzer (the analogy isn't apt) and work with many East Asians in personal finance; the oft-seen maxing out one's 401(k) contribution (around $19K / annually) for a typical middle-class income and letting most of the rest sit in checking / home equity is NOT optimal strategy.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I will buy bottled water occasionally. Usually it is because my water bottle in my car is empty, I'm way too picky to drink out of a public water fountain, and I'm parched. Paying $3 for a bottle of water at the gas station and continuing driving is still cheaper than driving home for some filtered tap and then driving back out again.
> 
> I probably spend $15 a year on bottled water.


When you are 'on the go' you are less 'buying water' and more 'buying refridgeration.'


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> You will never see a broke Asian on the streets of USA


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Paying tax.
> This is the reason why i am broke !
> For every 400 you earn expect to pay 85 dollars on average for sos fed state out of your check.
> That 1000 check gross 50 hours typical . Take home is about 740 .
> ...


Because, Roads, Fire Departments, Education, and Hospitals are not worth paying for, right?
The best, most responsible, money most American's spend is their taxes.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Very very nice day so far, up 26 cents... I was trekking out somewhere and accidentally my eyes zeroed in on a round little something , it was a quarter &#128512; then later my eyes was attracted to another round little thingie, and this time it was a penny.:thumbup: .26 cents is 800 dollars in 40 years according to the smart moneys.



ftupelo said:


> How about 7 figure earners and those of us in the UBER Millionaire Drivers Club?


I was driving a pax from WA through Stemmons going to the Dallas metropolitan meat market, she surveyed the scene asked what is that ?
I replied , it's part Data Center... oh, she replied
Next question she asked , what is that , I replied that is blah blah ,
Next question she asked , what is that ?
I looked up and then a giant advertising popped up
girth enlargement advertising, I panicked and she shook her head ... 2-3 minutes of silence ensued... she apologized with a smile &#128522;
75 going South also has this advertisement.
It's new advertisement, I expect this advertisement to pop around Southlake area soon. Large amount moneys floating around Dallas, people are bored. Dallas is the new LA.
I took another person from the airport to 75/Fitzugh area, he was coming from LA to get a liposuction for 1 $, his friend was doing the 20-25000$ surgery for 1$.&#128591;
I am thinking about just parking near surgical buildings:thumbdown:



Seamus said:


> View attachment 501914


Not a Asian, probably Mongolian ... economy will be really bad when you see a Asian working inside a McDonald's. So far, I have not seen any. Dow Jones will be 500 before you see a Asian working inside a Taco Bell or a McDonald's. Most Asians will attempt suicide before working inside a McDonald's.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 501914


We thought the same that there are no homeless in Japan after spending two weeks in the Misawa area (Northern Japan). When we spent a week in Tokyo that was a different story. There were plenty of homeless people in the Shinjuku area near Piss Alley. However as far as homeless go the ones we saw in the Shinjuku District were most polite! &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;



mbd said:


> Not a Asian, probably Mongolian ... economy will be really bad when you see a Asian working inside a McDonald's. So far, I have not seen any. Dow Jones will be 500 before you see a Asian working inside a Taco Bell or a McDonald's. Most Asians will attempt suicide before working inside a McDonald's.


In Japan all the McDonald's workers we saw were Japanese. One thing for certain though is that no matter the job it always appeared the Japanese did their work with pride and professionalism.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Because, Roads, Fire Departments, Education, and Hospitals are not worth paying for, right?
> The best, most responsible, money most American's spend is their taxes.


Hospitals . Your really putting that out there right now ? 
Why do we get a bill in the mail if we go to the hospital for thousands ? When has a hospital visit ever been free ?
Hospitals do not collect tax money. Non profit hospitals collect donations . And for the roads In mi there totally wiped out .
Education system in American besides collage is one of the worst systems in the world in my opinion.
Kids are not being educated in public schools . No its not worth my tax money to put some kid in school that will not be receiving a quality education . Fire departments yes i agree needed . Again federal tax is the main issue here. 75 % of the tax out of my check.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

mbd said:


> 6 figure earners are excluded.


Oh ok &#128076;&#127996;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Hospitals . Your really putting that out there right now ?
> Why do we get a bill in the mail if we go to the hospital for thousands ? When has a hospital visit ever been free ?


Good point. I live in Canada, where hospitals have been free of 'bills' since the 1960s. Like the rest of the developed, wealthy world (except for USA) our taxes pay for our healthcare. Meaning I could have triple bypass hears surgery tomorrow, and there would be ZERO bill for it.
Our public education system is world class here. All paid for by taxes.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Good point. I live in Canada, where hospitals have been free of 'bills' since the 1960s. Like the rest of the developed, wealthy world (except for USA) our taxes pay for our healthcare. Meaning I could have triple bypass hears surgery tomorrow, and there would be ZERO bill for it.
> Our public education system is world class here. All paid for by taxes.


Quick story . I was in the hospital before. 
There was a guy telling me it was his 3d visit .His heart needed surgery.
He could not afford the insurance . Trust me i understand why .
A ok insurance plan here that will actually guarantee a hospital will operate on you is going to be a min of 500 a month with a health problem. This insurance may cover 80 % of the cost. Meaning the hospital may not offer quality service and ship you out.
A quality insurance if your 45 or over with a health condition that will guarantee doctors want to help you . This plan will very had to find even using stride insurance. Expect to pay 700 a month for insurance with a heart condition.
Ok back to the story. This guy could not afford the insurance. 3 Times in the hospital in a week !
His legs are swelling with water. Heart is not pumping properly. His legs are infected .
Doctors just drain the fluid and give him antibiotics to fight the infection. 
Soon this condition will kill him. Infection will get resistant to the antibiodics in a few weeks . 
If your not critical they will ship you out of the hospital to your very own death bed in america.
If he was rich they would of done the surgery. Or on medicare .
I tell people if they cant afford a good insurance then stop working a w2 job work cash . Get free insurance from the state.
Who can afford 700 a month insurance cost ? And if your sick your fighting to put food on the table . Let alone pay a insurance bill.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Quick story . I was in the hospital before.
> There was a guy telling me it was his 3d visit .His heart needed surgery.
> He could not afford the insurance . Trust me i understand why .
> A ok insurance plan here that will actually guarantee a hospital will operate on you is going to be a min of 500 a month with a health problem. This insurance may cover 80 % of the cost. Meaning the hospital may not offer quality service and ship you out.
> ...


You want to know why so many European Countries, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and the UK look upon the USA in abject horror. This story above says everything. In any other G20 nation, 'that guy' would just walk into the hospital, get his surgery, and go on with his life. No bills, not follow up with any corporate insurance, nothing. He would just pay his taxes (scaled to income), and not stress about healthcare, which has no profit incentive, just 'good health outcomes'. America is ****ED in this regard.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

So I can fan the flames of my shoe shopping addiction as long as I don't drink water? 

😃 

This day is looking up now


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

How about stupidly overpriced housing


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-plan-fourth-quarter-ipo-after-pandemic-delay
> Ordering from a restaurant, once a month or twice a month is allowed, but if you are ordering every day, every week, you will be broke . More success DoorDash has, more people will go broke. If DoorDash is part of your everyday life, you will have issues. 6 figure earners are excluded.
> 
> :smiles:


Cause they spend more then they earn?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Westerner said:


> How about stupidly overpriced housing


well, if they bought it, technically they weren't broke, right?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

SHalester said:


> well, if they bought it, technically they weren't broke, right?


No, they owe the bank. Real Estate and equities are only worth something if they sell it and get the money. Rentals are also overpriced but that is starting to change in some high end markets, at least for the moment.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

mbd said:


> The biggest ripoff is bottled water. You can filter water at home and save 47,455$ a year.
> Poor people like me should not buy bottled water, it should be the law.


As an aside: this is one of my concerns as well. I drink, on average, 1.5 gallons of water daily, so I crush & toss some 10-14 bottles a day. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂



KevinJohnson said:


> Completely Wrong. The President appoints the head of the Federal Reserve.
> 
> 
> View attachment 501687


Yep. Tejas. We have that cheap gas! (For now).


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m confused on this thread. OP are you asking for reasons Americans are broke or did you create this thread because you’re broke?

I normally drank tap water, when I lived in the city. But now that I’m living in the sticks (rural), I buy bottled water because I’m not one for well water. My 6 pack of Nestle water is $1.50 or a gallon of water is .80 cents - $1.00. 

I don’t have credit cards since I paid them off yeas ago. I do have an iPhone but it’s not new and is paid off. I don’t pay for internet since I use my phone as a hotspot. I closed my Netflix and haven’t had cable in a decade because I don’t watch much movies or tv anymore.

I don’t order food delivery because I don’t care for it, and no one delivers where I am because I’m in the sticks. When I did live in the city, I ordered delivery max once a year, if even that. 

I am thrifty as I have been for years. I’m saving for a down payment for a little home. I was preapproved, so I’d like to buy a place in a few months. And thanks to my state unemployment for taking almost 4 months to give me my unemployment, I have a nice nest egg towards a down payment.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not broke, I bought a HOUSE! :coolio:

Who cares if my down payment was only 3.5% and I'm paying mortgage insurance for the term of the loan?










My debt to income ratio is approaching 50% but I can afford it right? :thumbup:



















Oh NO! The furnace broke... DAMN the roof is leaking?! What should I do? I know, I'll put it on a credit card or apply for a HELOC! :smiles:

Damn I can't afford all these payments now. I better get a second job or I'm about to lose the house. Oh...










Obviously this isn't the rule but many people buy too much house and unexpected bumps in the road lead to foreclosure. Hell, some bumps should be expected but many that lose their house don't take them into account.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

It was worth it to me to go the FHA route. PMI was irritating, but 15/month to be on the road to ownership was worth it. I saved for repairs and replacements. Or did w/o sometimes. I did w/o a new a/c for three summers. Pretty miserable being at 80 and then 83 that last summer before I finally could buy one. Worth it. Now I have no mortgage or rent payment.



Floofy said:


> It's $4 for 32 16 oz bottles.


But don't order this from walmart grocery because it's mean to the dasher if there are stairs! lol. I'm ordering packages of 12 now because that is cheaper than appropriately tipping dashers to lug that thing up stairs.......


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-plan-fourth-quarter-ipo-after-pandemic-delay
> Ordering from a restaurant, once a month or twice a month is allowed, but if you are ordering every day, every week, you will be broke . More success DoorDash has, more people will go broke. If DoorDash is part of your everyday life, you will have issues. 6 figure earners are excluded.
> 
> :smiles:


How do you explain the decades that predated all of this delivery crap.

The percent of Americans in poverty hasn't changed in any meaningful way since over 400 thousand Americans died in WWII creating opportunities for workers to move up the ladder. 
And, even at that it effected less than 2 million people total out of ~130 million.



ColdRider said:


> I'm not broke, I bought a HOUSE! :coolio:
> 
> Who cares if my down payment was only 3.5% and I'm paying mortgage insurance for the term of the loan?
> 
> ...


If your mortgage isn't less than your current rent you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Bottled water is the biggest scam that the public has ever fallen for. It's far cheaper to drink filtered tap water. I usually carry a 32 oz glass bottle that I refill at home. It's also much better for the environment.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I'm not broke, I bought a HOUSE! :coolio:
> 
> Who cares if my down payment was only 3.5% and I'm paying mortgage insurance for the term of the loan?
> 
> ...


Thoughtful but irrelevant to many home buyers. You are presenting FHA mortgages as if they are the general mortgage population which they are not.

Although there isn't income restrictions on FHA mortgages it is mainly a program used by low to moderate income home buyers. It follows that this group represents lower metrics so just understand that you aren't presenting data relative to the entire population. Big difference. 3.5% down payment is ridiculous and sets people up to struggle right off the bat.



mbd said:


> Not a Asian, probably Mongolian ..


Ok do you realize that Mongolians are Asians? Geography lesson needed. Mongolians are considered East Asians. It would be funny to see you argue that fact. Sheeesh.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-plan-fourth-quarter-ipo-after-pandemic-delay
> Ordering from a restaurant, once a month or twice a month is allowed, but if you are ordering every day, every week, you will be broke . More success DoorDash has, more people will go broke. If DoorDash is part of your everyday life, you will have issues. 6 figure earners are excluded.
> 
> :smiles:


Because CORPORATE LEACHES are sucking the life out of us & out of our Dysfunctional Government !!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Because CORPORATE LEACHES are sucking the life out of us & out of our Dysfunctional Government !!!


VC's will not fund , they want some cash. Mkt is on steroids , so perfect time.
Somebody I know used to work in SF area, and Khosla-( DoorDash investor , SUNW)helped him find a job... Khosla also invested in Impossible Foods. Khosla is a big environmental guy, but he kinda went bonkers on the poor beach people and his daughter had some picture issues...Khosla took a vacation for few months .
Impossible foods CEO is a passionate guy ( unlike BYND fella)and they will do IPO. Overall Khosla is a great person, but seems to like turtleneck.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Thoughtful but irrelevant to many home buyers. You are presenting FHA mortgages as if they are the general mortgage population which they are not.
> 
> Although there isn't income restrictions on FHA mortgages it is mainly a program used by low to moderate income home buyers. It follows that this group represents lower metrics so just understand that you aren't presenting data relative to the entire population. Big difference. 3.5% down payment is ridiculous and sets people up to struggle right off the bat.





ColdRider said:


> Obviously this isn't the rule but many people buy too much house and unexpected bumps in the road lead to foreclosure. Hell, some bumps should be expected but many that lose their house don't take them into account.


Thread is about broke Americans so I figured it was worth mentioning. Nowhere in my post do I try to hide the fact that I'm referencing FHA mortgages. I even stated that this isn't the rule.

Either way, many are broke because they make poor decisions with money.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If your mortgage isn't less than your current rent you are doing it wrong.


What if my rent is only $650? Should I buy a house in the slums so my mortgage is <$650?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

2JoshH said:


> Americans are Far from "Broke"


Yup... and the Earth is flat!

Read the comments
https://www.thelayoff.com/t/16Cw27p2
Edit - Also "What is unprecedented Wall Street gains in share prices while the simultaneous worst disease outbreak in history, worst Unemployment since the Great Depression and worst national rioting in two generations" for 600 - Correct answer "A Bubble".


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> What if my rent is only $650?


Then thank your Mom for giving you a great deal for your room!


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You want to know why so many European Countries, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and the UK look upon the USA in abject horror. This story above says everything. In any other G20 nation, 'that guy' would just walk into the hospital, get his surgery, and go on with his life. No bills, not follow up with any corporate insurance, nothing. He would just pay his taxes (scaled to income), and not stress about healthcare, which has no profit incentive, just 'good health outcomes'. America is @@@@ED in this regard.


I lived in Thailand for a few years, as poor as they are, they have government run hospitals where nationals can go and get care for next to nothing, the downside is they have to wait all day for even the simplest condition or put on a waiting list for more complicated conditions, but they still take care of their people. Too bad in the USA it's all about emptying yourself bank account.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I lived in Thailand for a few years, as poor as they are, they have government run hospitals where nationals can go and get care for next to nothing, the downside is they have to wait all day for even the simplest condition or put on a waiting list for more complicated conditions, but they still take care of their people. Too bad in the USA it's all about emptying yourself bank account.


We had all that in Louisiana !
Before OBAMACARE SCREWED IT ALL UP !!!

NOW
THE STATE HOSITALS HAVE BEEN SOLD TO HOSPITAL CORPORATIONS.

THE NURSES RETIREMENTS HAVE BEEN PLUNDERED & GUTTED.

YOU STILL WAIT ALL DAY.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> When you are 'on the go' you are less 'buying water' and more 'buying refridgeration.'


Unrefrigerated water is better for hydration


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

jocker12 said:


> Yup... and the Earth is flat!
> 
> Read the comments
> https://www.thelayoff.com/t/16Cw27p2
> Edit - Also "What is unprecedented Wall Street gains in share prices while the simultaneous worst disease outbreak in history, worst Unemployment since the Great Depression and worst national rioting in two generations" for 600 - Correct answer "A Bubble".


......And American Airlines announced 19,000 layoffs.
Low Skill Unessential Workers are the first to Go when business Slows.
Capitalism 101.
Stockholders want their Companies Profitable
and They want their Boats and Real Estate ⚓&#128741;&#128077;

Want to be Essential ?
Get a marketable skill 
beyond a basic drivers license

Sorry Mr Commie @jocker12
No Sale &#128078;


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> We had all that in Louisiana !
> Before OBAMACARE SCREWED IT ALL UP !!!
> 
> NOW
> ...


Is your caps button always on?!?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Is your caps button always on?!?


WHY ?


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

jocker12 said:


> Yup... and the Earth is flat!
> 
> Read the comments
> https://www.thelayoff.com/t/16Cw27p2
> Edit - Also "What is unprecedented Wall Street gains in share prices while the simultaneous worst disease outbreak in history, worst Unemployment since the Great Depression and worst national rioting in two generations" for 600 - Correct answer "A Bubble".


&#129315;&#128514; your ability to earn just got harder.

All those newly Unemployed low skill workers will sign up
for Uber Lyft, UE etc. Thousands of more RS cars roaming the streets.
Supply & Demand.
Dara has no reason to give drivers incentives, surges 
nor the right time of day.

Seriously, u should of stayed in school


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2JoshH said:


> &#129315;&#128514; your ability to earn just got harder.
> 
> All those newly Unemployed low skill workers will sign up
> for Uber Lyft, UE etc. Thousands of more RS cars roaming the streets.
> ...


AND UBER WILL PAY THEM THE SAME AMOUNT AS A LONG TERM FULL TIME EXPERIENCED DRIVER WITH A CHAUFFERS LICENSE !

UBER DESERVES TO " GET WHAT THEY PAY FOR "!


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> AND UBER WILL PAY THEM THE SAME AMOUNT AS A LONG TERM FULL TIME EXPERIENCED DRIVER WITH A CHAUFFERS LICENSE !
> 
> UBER DESERVES TO " GET WHAT THEY PAY FOR "!


Just for his amusement,
Dara has a new game on his office PC
Using the app on your phone He is able
to remotely Explode your vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Executive Toys.

( send video to Rohit.
He will enjoy it !)


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Executive Toys.


For the successful executive 
That has everything


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Unrefrigerated water is better for hydration


Yes, and drinking cold water uses more energy. Your body needs to heat it up before you can use it


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> WHY ?


My thoughts exactly, why are you always typing in caps?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"Reason Americans are broke"*

The REAL reason is the U.S. dollar.

It's purchasing power has been eroding for over 100 years, and as a result, wages have stagnated for over 40 years.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-plan-fourth-quarter-ipo-after-pandemic-delay
> Ordering from a restaurant, once a month or twice a month is allowed, but if you are ordering every day, every week, you will be broke . More success DoorDash has, more people will go broke. If DoorDash is part of your everyday life, you will have issues. 6 figure earners are excluded.
> 
> :smiles:


It really is throwing your money away. I think young people are spoiled by their parents. Then they get student loan and are in debt $30K and end up working at the supermarket and will be in debt forever.

Plus now they throw their money away on TV services and music services where you don't even onw the music and if your Wifi is down you can't listen.

The ultimate stupidity is paying for delivery of food when Pizza and Chinese food places usually deliver for free.

2 times a week ordering out costs you more than buying food at the market and making the same meals yourself.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Unrefrigerated water is better for hydration


Agreed.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

2JoshH said:


> Sorry Mr Commie @jocker12


Here is how buffoons are consumed by their delusions

Joseph McCarthy's Downfall Was Accusing the Army of Communism - He died an alcoholic at the age of 48.





I've told you I'm a witch with a horn on my forehead, flying on a magic broom. I bet you could find an emoticon for that.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> hum....but if one uses food ordering a few times a week, wouldn't their grocery bill be less for the same period of time? Asking for a friend.


Grocery bill would be less, sure, but $10 at a grocer goes further than $10 on DoorDash.

Off the top for $10 my local grocer could probably get me; bag of bagels, lettuce, sliced meat, 2L bottle of pop, box of granola bars and some fruit and/or veg - taxes and all for $10.

That's good for at least 3-5 lunches right there depending on the bagel bag count.

DoorDash? Maybe a single burger, for one day...

&#129300;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Thread is about broke Americans so I figured it was worth mentioning. Nowhere in my post do I try to hide the fact that I'm referencing FHA mortgages. I even stated that this isn't the rule.
> 
> Either way, many are broke because they make poor decisions with money.
> 
> ...


Other than potential ownership at the end, no.

If you can't find a house more affordable than your rent you shouldn't be buying a house. Instead set that difference aside and come ntinur to build up your down payment to lower your mortgage costs.

Better yet, keep renting and saving and wait for the next housing collapse and buy that "expensive" mortgage at the right price not the market speculation price.

But, hey, you do you. If you can't figure out that you don't buy "the more expensive" of two options that I all on you.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

People are broke because they are stupid.

Consumer credit took off in the early 80's......before that it was hard to find at reasonable interest rates.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> Broke is a self-made problem..
> 
> You will never see a broke Asian on the streets of USA.. they strategize their finances like a professional chess player.. There is nothing they cannot do.. If rent is too expensive, they go rent a room full of bunkbed with other people or rent a tiny room like you see in Hong Kong or live with parents for free. On top of that, they save like hell...
> 
> ...


You can do all that and still be broke. You may not be homeless but indeed broke. It's called being part of the working poor.

There are many that live frugally, work long hours and still is below the poverty line especially once kids are factored into the mix.

READ THIS BOOK. The author explains why most Americans are broke in a chapter of this book.

To summarize most Americans put all their money into liabilities and not assets. Most Americans don't know the difference.

House you live in (liability) House you rent out(asset). Personal car(liability), Work truck(asset).

These 2 alone is where most Americans will squander nearly all their money over a lifetime.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> :roflmao: Dig a little deeper my friend.
> .
> https://www.thebalance.com/who-owns-the-federal-reserve-3305974
> .


The heads of the fed are still appointed and approved.



Fusion_LUser said:


> DAMN! Gas in our area is $3 to $3.30! It's pathetic.


It has been lower here due to covid. It was getting up to around $4 a gallon before everything shut down. Now it's around $2.80 on the cheap end and the low $3s on the high end. Slowly edging back up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

K-pax said:


> Now it's around $2.80 on the cheap end and the low $3s on the high end


...sounds like a dream or a fantasy. <sigh> Oh well, living the Calif dream of high high high gas prices. Yay Calif.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...sounds like a dream or a fantasy. <sigh> Oh well, living the Calif dream of high high high gas prices. Yay Calif.


Oh it'll inch back up to $4/gal for 87 grade cheap gas stations before long. WA has some of the highest gas prices in the country. Only went down a little due to covid shutdowns. Kroger stations, with discount are hovering around $2.71 right now for 87. Most stations are around $3 again. Depends on the city. We have city level gas taxes on top of state, so like... for example, Seattle is way higher gas prices.


----------

